# Saying Good-bye This Evening ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

This evening is going to be so hard. We will be meeting with Snowball's vet to say good-bye to her. Most of my friends here already know she is moving to Montana the end of this month with her family.

She is the only doctor (outside of Snowball's Godmother, Dr. Krisi) whom we have loved dearly. She always has treated Snowball with the most tender loving care. I will never get over how much time she has spent with us on every single visit. And, the way she has worked with Snowball ... I always loved the way she would come into the examining room and sit down on the floor with Snowball. 

I wanted to get her something special as a little gift to let her know how much she means to us. (She told me on the phone that she is going to give us her address and email because she wants to keep in touch with us) I thought I would share with you ... in the picture below ... what I decided to get for her. I am going to also write her a handwritten note and tell her that our hearts go with her. You can see above the turquoise heart (it can be worn as a pendant or charm) ... three little silver hearts ... one heart from Snowball, another from his Mommi, and the other one from his Poppi.

There will be tears tonight. Dr. Rosenthal and I have already shed tears together on the phone. We always hug one another so tightly. So, one more long lasting hug this evening. This is going to be so hard.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

That is really beautiful!!!! Geez I would be bawling my eyes out if my vet left to!! Your vet sounds like a dream!!!! Sorry that you lost her to another part of the country!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maltese manica said:


> That is really beautiful!!!! Geez I would be bawling my eyes out if my vet left to!! Your vet sounds like a dream!!!! Sorry that you lost her to another part of the country!!!


Thank you, Janene. The heart and chain is designed by Judith Ripka. It looks so beautiful in the light.

Dr. Rosenthal graduated Cum Laude from Virginia-Maryland Regional College of Veterinary Medicine at Virginia Tech in 2004. She was also the recipient of the Henry M. Bogash Award, which is given to students showing kindness and compassion toward both students and animals while attending veterinary school. Needless, to say ... she has continued to live up to being such a wonderful caring and kind woman and vet.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

What a beautiful gift. I know that she will be deeply touched by your kindness. I'm so sorry that you are losing her...she sounds like the perfect vet.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marie, what a beautiful gift. I do know how hard it is to find a good vet that you trust dearly. I still struggle when I have to go to the vet because I am not completely happy with the one I use but can't find another. I am happy that you and Snowball have had the priviledge of her care for this long. It is going to be hard to say goodbye but at least you can keep in contact. What a touching gift!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Marie, what a beautiful token of your love and appreciation for Dr. Rosenthal. You might be losing her as a Vet, but not as a friend. Hugs.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Marie, I'm so sorry that you're losing your vet. I would be devastated if we lost our vet. I loved her before, but the day we lost Luci she won me over. She didn't want Luci to go to the bridge on the cold exam table. She brought from her office the sweetest, softest pink baby blanket and wrapped my angel in it. I recently took her a similar blanket and asked her to do the same for another family. Good vets can be found, GREAT vets are very rare. Hugs to you.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Marie, that is just a beautiful gift and wonderful thoughts behind it. You are a very caring person and I am sure your vet will truly love it.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Marie. It was time i see. I was on the phone with you the day she called and told you she was leaving.*
*Marie you have the most loving heart and are such a class act. Iam Sure a nother vet will love you and snowball as much as she did.*
*You just so very Special My Friend. Nickee and Yogi**


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no!! I didn't know Dr. Rosenthal was moving!  She was also Bailey's vet when we were living in VA and we still see her if he ever needs to go in when we're in VA. Dr. Erwin was the best vet I have ever, ever met and I was so sad when she left the clinic...but I also really liked Dr. Rosenthal as well. Please wish her the best of luck from us too. I love the necklace you got for her...such a beautiful and thoughtful gift!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

First of all you are giving her a very beautiful gift that will always remind her of the connection you all had with Snowball. So very thoughtful. I do hope she will be able to give you the name of another Vet that will be able to fill her big heart and medical knowledge. Changing any Doctor is so very hard on everyone hope you have a smooth transition.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I know how hard it is to say "goodbye" to her, but remember that just beause she's not living near you anymore, she's still your friend and still in your life.

The pendant is beautiful and something I know that she will cherish. What a thoughtful gift.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marie.. that pendant is beautiful and has such thought put into it... truly from your hearts. I know your dear vet will be thrilled with it.

We, too, lost our vet and I was sooo heartbroken. Thankfully, though for us, she continues to live in the area and still comes to get her hair cut. We always schedule at end of the day when all others are gone and she brings in her little dog and the 'kids' get to have a 'playdate" while we visit.. LOL 

Yes, it will likely be a tearful visit, but believe the distance will not deter you from continuing your special relationship.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Ladies, I'll respond later to your kind posts here. In the meantime, I just wanted to thank you. :tender:I'll post a picture later of Snowball and Dr. Rosenthal from last evening.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a beautiful, thoughtful gesture!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

babycake7 said:


> What a beautiful gift. I know that she will be deeply touched by your kindness. I'm so sorry that you are losing her...she sounds like the perfect vet.


Thank you, Hope. :tender: When she read what I wrote on the card and then looked at the necklace, she had tears in her eyes. And, she came over to me and gave me the biggest hug. We hugged a lot. She spent an hour with us. And, I didn't realize until after Felix met Snowball and me back at the car, that she wouldn't charge us for the visit ... even though she checked Snowball out fully, once again. Again, I feel so sad that she is leaving ... but, I am happy for her. 


Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Marie, what a beautiful gift. I do know how hard it is to find a good vet that you trust dearly. I still struggle when I have to go to the vet because I am not completely happy with the one I use but can't find another. I am happy that you and Snowball have had the priviledge of her care for this long. It is going to be hard to say goodbye but at least you can keep in contact. What a touching gift!!


Thank you, Barbara. :tender: I hope that with a little time you find a vet you love. 



MoonDog said:


> Marie, what a beautiful token of your love and appreciation for Dr. Rosenthal. You might be losing her as a Vet, but not as a friend. Hugs.


Thank you so much, Robin.:tender:



ladodd said:


> Marie, I'm so sorry that you're losing your vet. I would be devastated if we lost our vet. I loved her before, but the day we lost Luci she won me over. She didn't want Luci to go to the bridge on the cold exam table. She brought from her office the sweetest, softest pink baby blanket and wrapped my angel in it. I recently took her a similar blanket and asked her to do the same for another family. Good vets can be found, GREAT vets are very rare. Hugs to you.


Thank you for the hugs, Laurie.:tender: When I read your post to my hubby, Felix ... he actually had tears in his eyes, as I did, too ... reading the touching and bittersweet story about your beloved Luci, your vet, and the blankets. 

I don't even want to really think about it ... but, if God forbid, it was Snowball's time ... Snowball's Godmother and our friend, who is a vet, would come to our house. Krisi has her own practice in holistic medicine and makes many home visits for pets that are seriously or terminally ill. Our Nida knows all about our beloved Dr. Krisi. Krisi helped Nida's family when it was time for their beloved cat to make it's journey to the Rainbow Bridge and Heaven. Krisi has been there for us, to guide us through Snowball's recent testing. However, Leesburg Veterinary Hospital, has the necessary equipment for surgery and various testing, such as ultrasounds and x-rays. So, that is why we need, for now, to depend on a vet at the clinic as well. 



lynda said:


> Marie, that is just a beautiful gift and wonderful thoughts behind it. You are a very caring person and I am sure your vet will truly love it.


Thank you so much, Lynda.:tender: When she read my handwritten letter and then opened the gift ... and, seeing her reaction, I saw and knew how much it touched her.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Oh Marie. It was time i see. I was on the phone with you the day she called and told you she was leaving.*
> *Marie you have the most loving heart and are such a class act. Iam Sure a nother vet will love you and snowball as much as she did.*
> *You just so very Special My Friend. Nickee and Yogi**


I know, Nickee ... I will never forget that evening ... because you were able to hear me talk with her ... and, you were able to help comfort me afterwards. You know the whole conversation ... when she began to tell me she had something that she needed to tell me ... and, I said ... "No, I will tell you what you are about to tell me." Dr. Rosenthal told me I had to be psychic ... and, yes, she was right. That afternoon, before the call, I told Felix I just knew she was leaving ... I felt it so strongly. The same thing happened with me feeling that before Dr. Krisi offically announced she was leaving Leesburg Veterinary Hospital. 

Nickee, thank you for all of the lovely compliments. :tender: But, you put me to shame with all that you do. :smootch:



Bailey&Me said:


> Oh no!! I didn't know Dr. Rosenthal was moving!  She was also Bailey's vet when we were living in VA and we still see her if he ever needs to go in when we're in VA. Dr. Erwin was the best vet I have ever, ever met and I was so sad when she left the clinic...but I also really liked Dr. Rosenthal as well. Please wish her the best of luck from us too. I love the necklace you got for her...such a beautiful and thoughtful gift!


 Thank you so much, Nida. :tender: Nida, you know first hand how I feel ... because you personally know both Krisi and Dr. Rosenthal. 

I did tell Dr. Rosenthal that you asked me to wish her the best of luck from you. She appreciated your best wishes very much!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deborah said:


> First of all you are giving her a very beautiful gift that will always remind her of the connection you all had with Snowball. So very thoughtful. I do hope she will be able to give you the name of another Vet that will be able to fill her big heart and medical knowledge. Changing any Doctor is so very hard on everyone hope you have a smooth transition.


Thank you, Deborah. :tender: Leesburg Veterinary has great vets. However, Dr. Rosenthal just had that certain touch ... and, she was extremely bright, too. Also, she and Dr. Krisi are very familiar with Snowball's medical history ... and, as with my personal physicians ... I think it is very important to have doctors who are in tune with our past history. 


Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- I know how hard it is to say "goodbye" to her, but remember that just beause she's not living near you anymore, she's still your friend and still in your life.
> 
> The pendant is beautiful and something I know that she will cherish. What a thoughtful gift.


Thank you, darling Lynn. :smootch: As for you, I think about you a lot and hope you are feeling better. 



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Marie.. that pendant is beautiful and has such thought put into it... truly from your hearts. I know your dear vet will be thrilled with it.
> 
> We, too, lost our vet and I was sooo heartbroken. Thankfully, though for us, she continues to live in the area and still comes to get her hair cut. We always schedule at end of the day when all others are gone and she brings in her little dog and the 'kids' get to have a 'playdate" while we visit.. LOL
> 
> Yes, it will likely be a tearful visit, but believe the distance will not deter you from continuing your special relationship.


Thank you so much, Terry.:tender: That's great that you still get to spend time with your vet while she gets her hair cut! And, a playdate for the fluff's too!



maggieh said:


> What a beautiful, thoughtful gesture!


Thank you, Maggie.:tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pictures below of Snowball with Dr. Rosenthal last evening. 

Snowball was a little stressed because we had been on the go all day long ... me with two doctor appointments ... and, Snowball at the groomers earlier in the afternoon before going to see Dr. Rosenthal. Poor guy ... I just know he thought he was going to get poked and probed again ... which he wasn't last evening. The last time he had been there he had more blood tests.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh sigh, she looks like such a sweet woman. Clearly she loves Snowball and clearly he feels safe in her arms. I've been thinking about it, and I think that finding a good vet, who you can trust with your baby's life, is almost like finding a good husband. Few and far between, but still out there.:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Marie, I haven't been here too often and not since the 15th, so when I read we have to go to the Vet (reading quickly) and to say good bye my heart just about dropped!! Then I read some more and realized it was to say good bye to your Vet. I know this is hard for you and how much you love and respect her. But I have to say, I let out a huge sigh of relief after reading further. I love the necklace! Very thoughtful and beautiful gift.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Marie, your gift is symbolic and so thoughtful. Dr. rosenthal will surely feel appreciated and miss having you and Snowball as dear patients of hers. I am so glad you were able to say goodbye. I think Dr. rosenthal will think of you guys often-- especially after a long, hard day of work. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Marie, I haven't been here too often and not since the 15th, so when I read we have to go to the Vet (reading quickly) and to say good bye my heart just about dropped!! Then I read some more and realized it was to say good bye to your Vet. I know this is hard for you and how much you love and respect her. But I have to say, I let out a huge sigh of relief after reading further. I love the necklace! Very thoughtful and beautiful gift.


Dianne, for exactly how you read the title ... and, after initially re-reading it (after I sent the first post) myself ... I wanted to go back and change it. And, unfortunately, I think we only have two moderators now, and I didn't see either one of them on SM to help me change it. 

I hope you saw the pictures of Snowball and Dr. Rosenthal that I posted later last night on the end of this thread.

Hugs and love to you and Rocky. :wub::wub:



hoaloha said:


> Marie, your gift is symbolic and so thoughtful. Dr. rosenthal will surely feel appreciated and miss having you and Snowball as dear patients of hers. I am so glad you were able to say goodbye. I think Dr. rosenthal will think of you guys often-- especially after a long, hard day of work.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much, Marisa.:tender: Today I am going to email her the pictures that I posted toward the end of this thread last night. I will also post a picture and comment on the Leesburg Veterinary Hospital FB page.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Marie, what a thoughtful gift for your vet especially with the 3 little hearts :wub:and what a shame that she is leaving, although the other pet owners in her new location will be so lucky to have her. 

I'm glad you still have someone like Dr. Krisi to depend on too. 

My cat Lily's vet recently left her office and I didn't know that she had "moved on" until I made an appointment. Not quite the special connection that you have with your vets.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Marie, what a thoughtful gift for your vet especially with the 3 little hearts :wub:and what a shame that she is leaving, although the other pet owners in her new location will be so lucky to have her.
> 
> I'm glad you still have someone like Dr. Krisi to depend on too.
> 
> My cat Lily's vet recently left her office and I didn't know that she had "moved on" until I made an appointment. Not quite the special connection that you have with your vets.


Thank you, Brenda.:tender:

i already miss her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie -. I know how blessed you've been with two wonderful vets, Dr. Krisi and Dr. Rosenthal. Remember that I said my vet is a Dr. Rosenthal too? Your Dr. Rosenthal just looks like she adores Snowball and I know it's probably hard for her to move on too. :wub: I love the gift that you picked for her. Is it of Irish origin? It looks like a ring that I have. I'm glad you got to take some photos and I know that Dr. Rosenthal is very touched by the gift. Did she recommend a certain doctor in the practice? Hoping she can do a little filling in on info of Snowball's history with that doctor.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Marie -. I know how blessed you've been with two wonderful vets, Dr. Krisi and Dr. Rosenthal. Remember that I said my vet is a Dr. Rosenthal too? Your Dr. Rosenthal just looks like she adores Snowball and I know it's probably hard for her to move on too. :wub: I love the gift that you picked for her. Is it of Irish origin? It looks like a ring that I have. I'm glad you got to take some photos and I know that Dr. Rosenthal is very touched by the gift. Did she recommend a certain doctor in the practice? Hoping she can do a little filling in on info of Snowball's history with that doctor.


Sue, yes, I remember that you said your vet's name is Dr. Rosenthal, too. So, is my pulmonary doctor, too! Actually, the last time I saw him, I told him I hope he isn't retiring, too! (Another doctor I don't want to lose)

Yes, I know Dr. Rosenthal really loves Snowball. I wish you could see her in person and hear how she talks to him ... and, holds him so tenderly.

No, the necklace (the heart can be worn as a charm, too) is not of Irish origin ... but, I can see why you might think so. 

I am sure she will miss many people in this area ... but, I could feel her sense of needing to move on, with her family, to a less stressful life. She has been working long hours and didn't even get to be there at home to celebrate her daughter's birthday this past year. They are moving to one of the most popular smaller towns in the US (#2 on the list ... I don't know if she knows that) ... Bozeman, Montana. She and her husband love the outdoors ... so, it will be perfect for them. And, I am sure she will do extremely well with her practice in her new home town, too. Actually, the pictures of downtown Bozeman look so charming. So many different things in that area to enjoy ... great restaurants and entertainment, interesting cultural points, fishing, skiing, rafting, ice skating, parks (Yellowstone National Park and the Shakespeare in the Parks, too) and the Montana State University ... just to name a few attractions of interest. So, I can't help but be happy for her and her family. And, I will keep in touch with her.

No, I did not ask her to recommend any special doctor. However, I already know who it will be. She is also a great doctor and does know quite a bit about Snowball's history. But, darn ... I will still miss Dr. Rosenthal so, so much. She was so in tune with Snowball ... just like Krisi.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bozeman sounds so good you & Felix might want to move and keep Dr. R. LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Bozeman sounds so good you & Felix might want to move and keep Dr. R. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Felix and I both said that last night! LOL. Felix said if we moved there we might look as though we were stalking her ... so, I guess for now we are stuck here. LOL


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Marie, I'm just reading this post and wish I could give you a big hug! She looks like an amazing lady and I too love how she just sits on the floor and cuddles with Snowball ~ I think that alone would have won my trust and confidence. I think you should move south just a bit to Richmond and then we could search for the perfect Vet together. I know ~ wishful thinking lol  .


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh Marie, I'm just reading this post and wish I could give you a big hug! She looks like an amazing lady and I too love how she just sits on the floor and cuddles with Snowball ~ I think that alone would have won my trust and confidence. I think you should move south just a bit to Richmond and then we could search for the perfect Vet together. I know ~ wishful thinking lol  .


Thank you so much, Bridgit. :tender:

Actually, we have been talking about moving ... but, probably not for another year or so. I love our town home ... but, three levels is quite a challenge for me right now. So, who knows ... We could very well end up moving further down south in Virginia! I do LOVE Virginia.

Hugs! :wub:


----------

